# Where to go?



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

*I already picked a place!!!*
--------------------------
So as of today I have decided to take a trip this year, anywhere in the world where my budget is enough - let's say between 3000 and 4000 USD.

Obviously, as a woman traveling alone I need to be realistic and not go into places where I can get in trouble just for having boobs and walk by myself :lol:

The thing is, there are way too many places I want to go and can't decide so you get to do the honour to brainwash me :happy:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd go to Europe, but that's me. It's safe, lot's to see and do, and if you plan well and avoid some tourist traps, it can be quite affordable.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Go somewhere far far away that is warm.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Hawaii.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

in the south of my country there are a lot of alone girls traveling... bikes, backpackers, etc


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

Marbur66 said:


> I'd go to Europe, but that's me. It's safe, lot's to see and do, and if you plan well and avoid some tourist traps, it can be quite affordable.


Eastern Europe catches my attention, I am in the in for something a little bit more exotic than your regular vacation. 



Xusein said:


> Go somewhere far far away that is warm.


But there are tons of places that are far far away and are warm!



The Cake On BBQ said:


> Hawaii.


We have a contender!



Peregrin Tuk said:


> in the south of my country there are a lot of alone girls traveling... bikes, backpackers, etc


And what country is that?


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

What places interest you? 

Do you like cities or the outdoors? 

Are you comfortable visiting places having a very different culture from yours... not knowing the language and finding ways to make yourself understood? 

Or would you rather travel in a more "familiar" place.. or move about in a tourist cocoon where you don't need to interact that much with people outside the group?

Are you the type of traveler who likes to see the sights? Or are you more comfortable just going with the flow and do exploring at random?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Crimea :shifty:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

ohhh sorry , my mistake ...Patagonia-Chile


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

If it was me, as I am BEYOND sick of winter, I would go to the closest warm place that is somewhat exotic. Probably Caribbean. A friend of mine went down to DR and is having fun while I'm freezing up here. I don't think they are doing much other than binge drinking and staying in resorts though.


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

tpe said:


> What places interest you?
> 
> Do you like cities or the outdoors?
> 
> ...


I am a city girl, places with people around and markets, public transit would be ideal since I don't know how to drive... 

I always go with the flow, have no issues with languages if I decide to go to a place I have no idea, I'll try to get the basics at least and if I can find someone who understands English or Spanish that would make it even easier. But I am willing to try a rare country where I have no clue. 



eklips said:


> Crimea :shifty:


Where is that?



Peregrin Tuk said:


> ohhh sorry , my mistake ...Patagonia-Chile


Contender #2!


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Peregrin Tuk said:


> ohhh sorry , my mistake ...Patagonia-Chile


I always thought you were a Filipino.


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

Xusein said:


> If it was me, as I am BEYOND sick of winter, I would go to the closest warm place that is somewhat exotic. Probably Caribbean. A friend of mine went down to DR and is having fun while I'm freezing up here. I don't think they are doing much other than binge drinking and staying in resorts though.


I am used to resorts in Cancun and other beaches, for me that's the typical Mexican thing to do :lol:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Not knowing specifics, I would suggest visiting Japan. It has a good mix of urban vs country, familiar and unfamiliar, lots of culture and more than enough things to see and experience to make you feel slightly disoriented and keep you on your toes.

It's not the cheapest country to visit. But one can manage with a reasonable budget.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> I always thought you were a Filipino.


Why?

random thought?

:lol:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Fotostatica said:


> Where is that?


An Ukranian peninsula on the black sea, though aparently it has had quite a few russian visitors lately so it might be busy.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Fotostatica said:


> Where is that?


For real? That's a bit cute. I am beginning to think that it would be best if you'd stay at home.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Fotostatica said:


> So as of today I have decided to take a trip this year, anywhere in the world where my budget is enough - let's say between 3000 and 4000 USD.
> 
> Obviously, as a woman traveling alone I need to be realistic and not go into places where I can get in trouble just for having boobs and walk by myself :lol:
> 
> The thing is, there are way too many places I want to go and can't decide so you get to do the honour to brainwash me :happy:


Go to India. The capital region in particular.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Xusein said:


> If it was me, as I am BEYOND sick of winter


:lol: It's nice to see someone who is more pissed at the weather than me. 

I would also suggest a warm place, with good food and an interesting urban life.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I was pissed off about winter back in January. Now I'm just beaten.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

how many time do you want to stay?....what do you like? party ? outhdoors?..mountain or beach?


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

If I avoid Japan, I can extend the thing for like 15 days, well 13 really as the first and last are to be inside a plane.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Fly into Berlin, then Dresden, Prague, Vienna, Budapest, Krakow, Wroclaw and back to Berlin.

You can do it all by train, it is safe, they speak English in most of the places (the worst is going to be Poland but they are nice people so either way they will try to help you) and you will have lots of things to do and see.

With the sole exception of Vienna, the rest are all cheap cities. However, you can do Vienna on a budget.

Also, check interrail tickets so you might get an awesome price for the trip. It is cheaper than your budget, for sure.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

AltinD said:


> You mean bastard! :lol:


What do you have against India? hno:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Go to the Caymans.


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Go to the Caribbean. It's close enough to Canada and its warm. You can try St. Lucia, Dominican Republic, Barbados, Bahamas, Trinidad and Tobago or the Netherlands Antilles. Out of those, I'll chose Netherlands Antilles.


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Been in the Caribbean enough times the last couple of years. 

I am not trying to escape the cold anyways and the tentative dates will be around my birthday in November :banana:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

weird said:


> Fly to Berlin,


:hilarious

Good one!


----------



## BOSS (Apr 13, 2007)

Im so tired of winter.

New Zealand
South/Central America
Europe in Summer

Central Asia interests me personally. 
India interests me, not so much atm.

No interest in Asia atm


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Fotostatica said:


> So as of today I have decided to take a trip this year, anywhere in the world where my budget is enough - let's say between 3000 and 4000 USD.
> 
> Obviously, as a woman traveling alone I need to be realistic and not go into places where I can get in trouble just for having boobs and walk by myself :lol:
> 
> The thing is, there are way too many places I want to go and can't decide so you get to do the honour to brainwash me :happy:


For 3000 to 4000 USD, there's a couple of options. Are you going alone?

First things first, narrow yourself to places that don't require a visa or extensive paperwork/consulate visits, etc. There's so many worthwhile places to see that it doesn't make sense to drain your energy getting a visa unless you feel you've seen the majority of visa-free places that interest you.









WEATHER
If you want good weather primarily, there's no reason to spend $400 extra on flying to Europe when you have tropical paradise at your doorstep:
1-Cuba (visa required)
2-Dominican Republic
3-Hawai'i
3000 to 4000 USD would also be enough for a good month+ trekking through Nicaragua, Costa Rica and ending in Panama (all visa-free). Honduras and above are generally unsafe. 

ARTS AND CULTURE
Head for Europe. 3000-4000USD is enough to see one of the big countries for between 2 and 3 weeks (depending on your backpacker skills). In that case the best 1st time in Europe itineraries would be:
1. Fly into Dublin 2/3 days -> London for 3/4 days -> Train to Paris for 3/4 days -> Belgium for 2/3 days -> Amsterdam 3/4 days -> Go home
2. Fly into Rome and do the Venice-Florence-Rome-Naples circuit (each area getting ~4 nights)
3. Fly into Berlin 3/4 days -> Prague 3/4 days -> Munich 3/4 days -> Vienna 3/4 days -> Bratislava side-trip -> Budapest 3/4 days -> Krakow 3/4 days -> Fly home (There's cheap connections between Krakow/Warsaw and Chicago for the Polish ties so it might also be cheaper anyway)

NATURE
Stay closer to home. Europe might be fascinating but the most naturally pretty areas of Europe (fjords of Noway, Swiss Alps, Greek islands) also tend to be the most expensive. In that case, I'd just go to California and check out the National Parks, or just go to Banff

UNIQUE LOCATIONS
1. Japan ~3 weeks OR South Korea as a cheaper, though less, mesmerizing alternative
2. Nepal a month or 2 (India would be okay in a guided tour but not as a single female so I wouldn't head back south to Varanasi or the Ganges as many do)
3. Southeast Asia ~2 months but not a good trip for beginners (lots of touts, rip-offs, scams, logistical nightmares) but definitely rewarding

ALL-IN-ALL BEST BANG FOR YOUR BUCK (cheapish airfare combined with lots to do and see + low crime + unique landscapes)
1. Spain
2. Italy
3. Southern Central America
4. London + Paris + Benelux


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

If you really want a trip to remember go to *North Korea*. I know that it's a closed country for general tourists, but there's a tourist agency that will book your trip and make sure that you will have a nice time there. Although we all know how people are treated there, tourists are always visiting in groups and with a local tourist guide. As long as you treat the locals politely and not make jokes or insults towards their country and the leader, you should be safe.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Fotostatica said:


> If I avoid Japan, I can extend the thing for like 15 days, well 13 really as the first and last are to be inside a plane.


Me and my brother were planning 14 days in Japan earlier this year (we eventually dropped it since him getting a passport at 16 was turning out to be a bitch of notarized forms and interviews)

Here was the itinerary:
Japan Leg
1 Tokyo
2 Tokyo (Tokyo Imperial Palace)
3 Tokyo (Tokyo Tower)
4 Tokyo 
5 Kamakura (Great Buddha of Kamakura, Mount Fuji)
6 Kyoto (Golden Pavilion)
7 Kyoto (Kiyomizu-dera)
8 Kyoto
9 Himeji, Hiroshima and Miyajima (Himeji Castle, Hiroshima Peace Memorial)
10 Nara (Todaiji Temple)
11 Mount Koya
12 Osaka
13 Flight to Taipei

Airfare: ~$1,000
7 day Rail Pass: $270 (activate on Day 5)
Everything else: $125 ($100 a day + $25 rolling fund for emergencies): $1,625
Trinkets, shopping, attractions, etc: $300
TOTAL COST: $3,195 (or lower if you are fine at hostels)


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

bogdymol said:


> If you really want a trip to remember go to *North Korea*. I know that it's a closed country for general tourists, but there's a tourist agency that will book your trip and make sure that you will have a nice time there. Although we all know how people are treated there, tourists are always visiting in groups and with a local tourist guide. As long as you treat the locals politely and not make jokes or insults towards their country and the leader, you should be safe.


Koryo Tours are expensive and short. 7 days for $1,200-$1,500 plus airfare being $1,500 total. So a 7 day vacation to a dictatorship. Maybe for well-seasoned travelers who have already seen everything else but I wouldn't do North Korea. Plus, lots of paperwork, the threat of being a geopolitical pawn, having to fly into Beijing and then getting an infrequent flight to Pyongyang. Too many hassles. If I would go it would be in August during Arirang, but Fotostatica is going in November. Good for foliage but bad for fun.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Last comment and I'll leave you alone, promise  I find that looking at gadventures itineraries and prices is a good way to gauge how much something will cost: http://www.gadventures.com/search/?region=&country=&duration=&q=&ref=finder

I just take their price and tack on 25% for food and other incidentals. So a gadventures 18 days in China is $1,899 and would in reality set you back $2,374 without airfare. So 18 days in China is doable with your budget (it'd be around $3,500 excl. the visa). Just as an example.

Just a rule of thumb I follow. I wouldn't use their tours unless in South or Southeast Asia. Most other touristy regions are fairly straightforward and not too tedious.

And I'd also check this site daily: http://www.theflightdeal.com/
Using ITA (Google Flight's software), they can find any good deal from North America. For instance, Los Angeles to Copenhagen is $460 on United from October 26th – December 11th (but the deal will probably expire in days). Finding cheap airfare can save you $500 right off the bat.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Japan would be way to much of a cultural and culinary shock for her. The best choice, as weird said, would be central Europe: Vienna, Budapest, Prague etc around


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

BOSS said:


> Im so tired of winter.
> Central Asia interests me personally.


Same with me. But not so sure how many people are interested in this type of destination.


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the map Manitopiaaa, but since my citizenship is still Mexican I will probably need to check on that again. The only visa I currently have is the USA one, and my Canadian Residency. From the gadventure website, the one that catches my eyes is the Budapest to Istanbul.

There is no way I am going to North Korea :lol: And now that my dad is saying Japan would be too much of a shock... -- my basic Japanese is rusty but yeah I'd hate the food. I think I am leaving Japan for a time when I have more money and will be able to enjoy it more, as I've been wanting to go for 10 years now .


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Fotostatica said:


> now that my *dad* is saying Japan would be too much of a shock... but yeah I'd hate the food .


Dad? :gaah:


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

Sure, Dad shocks you but you liked Daddy :lol:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ But 'Daddy' means sugary, while 'Dad' a simple 'no no'


----------

